# Where can i keep my dog for a month?



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

My landlord has apparently just flipped a switch and is evicted just about everyone in the property in a week's time. I have a few options of where i can go, only problem is they all have one thing in common: they'll take me but not my dog. I've had this dog since she was a puppy. She cuddles up to me at night on the bed. She cries whenever i leave. There's simply NO WAY i can just leave her behind permanently. So i was thinking... maybe i can put her somewhere for like a month until i save up enough to get a place that takes pets. Only question is where? Anybody know where i can keep a dog for a month? I've considered kennels, but i've been told those aren't the best places.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Assuming the dog is well behaved, you shouldn't have much of a problem.

Any friends with dogs? Parents? Parent's friends? Other family? Their neighbors?

If you provide the food and check in every so often, I'm sure you can find a dog lover in your area that will do it for while. Make sure you have a good plan in process to get another place so it's not one of those "I'll let you know when" type of things.

Yeah, stay away from the kennels. Not enough attention.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

foodie said:


> i really don't know but aren't there doggie hotels....ive seen a few....prob expensive though
> 
> and then there's the babysitting option i think
> 
> sry i really don't know hopefully u find somewhere i hate to think of giving up pets sigh


Yeah i've looked at the website for a petsmart hotel. It seems wonderful but i gotta feeling it's gonna cost me alotta $.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> Assuming the dog is well behaved, you shouldn't have much of a problem.
> 
> Any friends with dogs? Parents? Parent's friends? Other family? Their neighbors?
> 
> ...


I've also been told to ask my vet for a recommendation to a good boarding facility or that he may even have one himself. If that's the case maybe then i might consider it, but i'm still not sure.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok hun I have worked at a boarding kennel for 12 years and I'm going to tell you what to look for in a good one.

Make sure they require proof of vaccination.
Make sure they let you look around their facilities. The good ones won't mind as they have nothing to hide.
See if they have draught free pens with adequate shelter and bedding.
Ask what would happen to dog in the event of an emergency. A good kennel will have a Vet clinic they use regularly not more than half an hours drive from their premises.
Ask if they house dogs together and make sure they don't house big and small dogs together.
Ask what they would do if a dog fight were to occur, and don't let them tell you it never happens as it is bound to at least once even in the best run kennels.
Ask what brand of food they feed there. Can you bring your own in and they will give it to your dog? Same goes for any medication your dog may be taking.
Ask to see their exercise facilities. How big are they? How many times a day do the dogs go out there? Where do the unfriendly dogs go?
These questions will help you determine how good the kennel is. Not all kennels are necessarily bad. I hope this has helped


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

With me!!  I love dog sitting! Just ship her to Cali. :b


Actually some vets have a boarding program. When I was studying veterinary technology in school, I did internships at several clinics which would allow people to board their pets with them. It was about $15 a day at one of them, iirc. Of course prices will vary. It was the job of all the staff to care for the pets, feed them, take them out for walks, etc. They were well looked after. I'd recommend something like that.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

velocicaur said:


> Assuming the dog is well behaved, you shouldn't have much of a problem.
> 
> Any friends with dogs? Parents? Parent's friends? Other family? Their neighbors?
> 
> ...


I will agree with you velocicaur, some kennels don't give the dogs enough attention but, having worked at one for 12 years I can say that myself and the other staff always made time to health check, cuddle, walk, give attention to all the animals that stayed with us. Of course leaving them with a friend or family member is always preferrable but if this is not an option a good kennel is always the way too go and I have provided the OP with a list of questions he should ask if considering a boarding kennel. To make sure he makes the right choice.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Also Conquistador954
Feel free to PM me anytime if you have any questions about boarding kennels or want advice on training your dog or anything about dogs in general. I'm happy to help.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

And once you've found a place, send the bill to your landlord for not giving you proper notice.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

au Lait said:


> With me!!  I love dog sitting! Just ship her to Cali. :b
> 
> Actually some vets have a boarding program. When I was studying veterinary technology in school, I did internships at several clinics which would allow people to board their pets with them. It was about $15 a day at one of them, iirc. Of course prices will vary. It was the job of all the staff to care for the pets, feed them, take them out for walks, etc. They were well looked after. I'd recommend something like that.


That's a great daily price and most of the boarding facilities i've looked up have daily rates but i'm looking for a place that'll keep her for at least a month! Will these places do that? Will they be more flexible with their rates?


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Ok hun I have worked at a boarding kennel for 12 years and I'm going to tell you what to look for in a good one.
> 
> Make sure they require proof of vaccination.
> Make sure they let you look around their facilities. The good ones won't mind as they have nothing to hide.
> ...


I will copy these ?'s and bring a copy of them to any place i go n take a look at.  Plus i'll definitely keep your info in mind and i'll be more than happy to pm you any other ?'s i have. Thanks so much!


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Not to sound quote happy but..



zookeeper said:


> And once you've found a place, send the bill to your landlord for not giving you proper notice.


You have no idea. She's so skitso she demands to know where i'm moving to and parks down the street watching me move to make sure i don't take off with her oven or fridge. I'm serious!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Conquistador954 said:


> I will copy these ?'s and bring a copy of them to any place i go n take a look at.  Plus i'll definitely keep your info in mind and i'll be more than happy to pm you any other ?'s i have. Thanks so much!


No worries hun Glad I could help you out!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Conquistador954 said:


> Not to sound quote happy but..
> 
> You have no idea. She's so skitso she demands to know where i'm moving to and parks down the street watching me move to make sure i don't take off with her oven or fridge. I'm serious!


And really, if you have the time and inclination, check with your landlord/tenant org. and see what they have to say. I'm pretty sure a week's notice is not kosher in most cases, no matter how crazy she is. (which of course doesn't help with any immediate situation, but might be helpful if you have to recoup costs from moving or just want to **** with her)


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest rather than looking at a facility and paying a fee you contact your local shelter or rescue and see if they know a foster who will look after your dog. They should be interested in making sure your animal keeps it's good home and helping you out of a temporary problem and many keep several fosters on hand for special needs animals or if they run out of space. We've fostered dogs for breed rescues. My 2nd suggestion would be to post a flyer at your vet office that you need a foster home and use the vet as a reference so you know the person won't disappear with your dog and will at least be returning to the vet office in the future where they can be found again.


----------

